

Software packages of interest to number theory - mindcrime
http://homepages.warwick.ac.uk/~masgaj/packages.html

======
williamstein
From the author of the page: "I removed the link from my home page and moved
the file itself -- not edited since 2007, oops.

I left ine the list of specific packages, and the link "more" which goes to
[http://www.numbertheory.org/ntw/N1.html](http://www.numbertheory.org/ntw/N1.html)
which would be a much better link.

"

------
dozzie
They forgot to add GAP ([http://www.gap-system.org/](http://www.gap-
system.org/))

~~~
williamstein
This is a REALLY old webpage by John Cremona... from probably well over 10
year ago, when GAP wasn't really used so much by number theorists (we mostly
used Magma when we encountered a group). But GAP should definitely be on that
list, and some things probably deleted or moved to a "for historical interest
only" section. I'll gently suggest John update the page.

